# Folley Beach Pier Report



## Bait Caster (Apr 6, 2003)

I just got home from Folly Beach Pier. With a throw net we caught a few nice shrimp, Baby croker, and sme whiting. Went to the pier and had a great time fighting Dog Sharks for most of the day. Caught a few 12" black tail sharks. There was 1 3 1/2 footer pulled onto the pier and a small stingray. Fishing was good on the outgoing tide even saw a few Dolphin(porpous). Went back in the evening and pulled a 2/12 foot Dog Shark. And hooked into something that tried to rip me off the pier a couple of 4 times before ruining some line and leaving me gasping for logic and deciding I need bigger tackle next trip.


----------

